# Is this guy for real?



## jfd986 (Jul 17, 2011)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Or is he blowing smoke?

Assuming a reserve of more than 1125, what's a good deal on that particular bike, for someone who wants a 12-lb bike? (NOT me)


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

I can't be positive, but I am about 95% sure that that bike is nowhere near 12 lbs. Perhaps his scale is broken?


----------



## Erik in sac (Jul 12, 2011)

that is a tiny frame which helps, but based on his components, i'd say about 15lbs


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

yeah, if that bike weighs 12lbs, I wasted a lot of money putting together my build.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Not even close. More like 14-15lbs


----------



## jfd986 (Jul 17, 2011)

I've only been into cycling for 5 months now, but I mean, I looked at it and read the components...and it just didn't seem like 12 pounds. I figured you guys would know for sure. I don't wanna be a butt and start arguing with him that it's not 12 pounds, but I hope the people bidding aren't bidding based on that, o/w somebody's going to get shortchanged.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

jfd986 said:


> I've only been into cycling for 5 months now, but I mean, I looked at it and read the components...and it just didn't seem like 12 pounds. I figured you guys would know for sure. I don't wanna be a butt and start arguing with him that it's not 12 pounds, but I hope the people bidding aren't bidding based on that, o/w somebody's going to get shortchanged.


If I bid on that and it arrived heavier, I would file a claim on eBay! Then again, I know better!


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

OK guys, why don't you just ask the guy instead of this pointless banter? 

I agree it really looks like it's a nice, lightweight, quality build, but not 12 pounds. But pointless speculation can be resolved by just asking him to explain how he weighed it, demonstrate the weight with a picture or make a guarantee about the weight.


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

Camilo said:


> OK guys, why don't you just ask the guy instead of this pointless banter?
> 
> I agree it really looks like it's a nice, lightweight, quality build, but not 12 pounds. But pointless speculation can be resolved by just asking him to explain how he weighed it, demonstrate the weight with a picture or make a guarantee about the weight.


Yea! And next time, be sure to run your post by Camilo before posting. We can't have this site filled with pointless banter, after all.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Vee said:


> Yea! And next time, be sure to run your post by Camilo before posting. We can't have this site filled with pointless banter, after all.


oh, you mean like another "best bib shorts, best tubulars, best clinchers, best grouppo, best etc" thread?


----------



## malibru (Sep 5, 2011)

Here's my set up at just under 16lbs (15lbs/12oz, not including pedals, to be exact):

50cm Bianchi 928 SL frame (900 grams)
Full Record Carbon drivetrain w/ compact ultra-torque 170mm crankset (50/34T, 11/25)
Campagnolo Neutron Ultra Ultralight Clincher Wheelset w/ Hutchinson Tires
Zipp carbon handlebar & stem cockpit
Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio seat; weighs just 125g (flexible carbon) & still the lightest saddle around
Reynolds Ouzo Pro seatpost

Here's the bike as it came stock: 

928 Carbon SL / Record | Bianchi USA


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Vee said:


> I can't be positive, but I am about 95% sure that that bike is nowhere near 12 lbs. Perhaps his scale is broken?


Make that 99.999999%

Anyway, there are some nice components on it but no way in heck I would pay what he wants for for a 8 year old aluminum frame bike when a new CAAD could be had for the same or less.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

12 pound bikes don't start with 1200 gram frames. I am a recovering weight weenie and I also can say that 1490 gram clinchers with 235 gram Vredestein Tri Comps aren't on 12 pound bikes either.


----------



## garryc (Sep 27, 2011)

*Too nit-picky about weight*

That bike is certainly worth $2000, but I don't know what his reserve is. I wouldn't be so nit-picky about a couple of pounds. Make sure you have a good "dump" before your ride/race and spit out the first few mouthfuls of water and you've already shaved almost a pound off the total weight of rider+bike!


----------



## Neal71 (Dec 2, 2010)

I would be scared to ride a 12lb bike.


----------



## tjamscad (Nov 12, 2011)

Helium in the frame?


----------

